# Are you an Orcadian in Canada?



## LindsayConn

_Scots Who Found the Modern World_ is a three-part documentary series fro BBC Scotland, looking at the influential Scots who helped shape modern Canada, Australia, and Africa. Orcadians have an especially strong link with Canada, and we're looking to talk to an Orkney expat about why they made the move, what appeals to them about Canada, and what it means to them to be an Orcadian away from home.

We will be in various locations across Canada, from Toronto to Vancouver, during the first two weeks in November 2010. If you would be interested in talking to us, or you know someone who would, please don't hesitate to contact me at Lindsay.Conn @ iwcmedia. co. uk


----------

